# Clinton River Smallies



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

I normally don't fish the Clinton River in the summer cause the mosquito's are terrible. Well I had about an hour to do some exploring before heading off to work. Started my way downstream and made a few casts with a hot n tot. No hits or follows. Moved to the next hole and tried a scatter rap minnow. Took a few casts before I got a fish to hit. Ended up being a decent little smallie. Tried a few more casts in that hole and nothing. Kept moving downstream and switched to a gold flicker shad. Got another decent little smallie to bite. About 10 minutes later my alarm went off letting me know it's time to go. Worked my way upstream and would make a few casts on my way in. Hooked into another little smallie and this time I saw 2 other smallies right behind that one. Decided to work that hole a little bit hoping to get 1 if not both to hit. Ended up catching 1 more then called it quits. Not a bad day considering I only fished for maybe an hour.


----------



## smeags12345 (Mar 1, 2015)

Where on the Clinton?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

smeags12345 said:


> Where on the Clinton?


Darn near every hole.


----------



## smeags12345 (Mar 1, 2015)

ESOX said:


> Darn near every hole.


What


----------



## wsshaker (May 3, 2011)

ESOX said:


> Darn near every hole.


LOL


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

smeags12345 said:


> What


There are fish up and down the Clinton.There are miles and miles of public access. Get out and explore, half the fun is the finding your own honey run. Don't forget the bug spray, the Clinton river bottom lands hold more mosquitoes per square yard than any other place on earth.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

smeags12345 said:


> Where on the Clinton?


I'd rather not say cause when I gave away the areas I target pike it has ruined pike fishing for me a little on the Clinton. I will say this though. I wasn't targeting really deep holes. They were mostly 3-4'.



ESOX said:


> There are fish up and down the Clinton.There are miles and miles of public access. Get out and explore, half the fun is the finding your own honey run. Don't forget the bug spray, the Clinton river bottom lands hold more mosquitoes per square yard than any other place on earth.


Surprisingly the mosquitoes were not that bad. I thought they would have been a lot worse. But yeah I don't fish one hole for too long if I don't get a follow or a bite. Last year I think I waded for close to a mile stretch before I caught my first decent smallie.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

ESOX said:


> There are fish up and down the Clinton.There are miles and miles of public access. Get out and explore, half the fun is the finding your own honey run. Don't forget the bug spray, the Clinton river bottom lands hold more mosquitoes per square yard than any other place on earth.


Rodger That....lol

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Not even a general area?! Haha I'm just kidding, I'm headed out tomorrow to the Utica area to go for some SMALLMOUTH and some trout and whatever bites on some worms.  Make sure to give a report.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Well went out from 6-11 and only got 1 little bow drifting a worm. I waded from river bends down to Utica and then back up but I did have 1 follow from a small mouth so not a bad day plus it was beautiful outside


----------



## MikeN1229 (Feb 8, 2014)

This is what I caught today within 10 minutes plus 2 other little guys


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

MikeN1229 said:


> This is what I caught today within 10 minutes plus 2 other little guys


Nice!


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

What general area were you at, like what city?


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Toledo.


----------



## MikeN1229 (Feb 8, 2014)

I was in Rochester!


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice man not paint creek right?


----------



## MikeN1229 (Feb 8, 2014)

caught this guy today! Only saw a few smallies


----------



## MikeN1229 (Feb 8, 2014)

and a whole bunch of these!


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice catch(es) there lol


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Quite a few Pike for me today also. Fished from Schoenherr to Downtown Utica. Seemed to be one in every hole I threw at. No Smallies though. A few Rock Bass here and there also. Seen a monster Channel Cat cruising in some pretty shallow water also

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------

